# I bought myself a (Ka)Yak for my birthday



## Sandy VDH (Apr 17, 2014)

I thought I needed something different.  Something to try to attempt to get out in the Texas heat.  I live on a large lake, and perhaps that might be something to do in the middle of the summer. 

Are there any kayakers here on Tug?

I got a Wilderness Ride 135, which is a sit-on, as I have a bum knee and getting on and off, might prove to be a challenge.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 17, 2014)

Congraduations! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

No experience with kayaking (sorry) --- some experience with that heat (sister lives near Houston - who left this AM for her birthday present to herself - 2 weeks in Italy with her best GF from HS).


----------



## kjsgrammy (Apr 17, 2014)

We have 4 kayaks!  They are currently in storage in Michigan awaiting our return in a few weeks.  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE kayaking and fishing from our kayaks.  Two of our kayaks are Perceptions - about 9.5 ft. long and you sit inside them.  The seats have a lumbar support that is inflated/deflated by a small hand pump that is permanently attached to the seats (love this!).  We have owned these two for about 9 years.  They are very stable, have never flipped them and have been out on lakes in windy weather with waves that have rocked the kayaks pretty good (prefer not doing that!).

The other two kayaks we were given by my sister for our grandkids to use when they visit (were used originally by my niece/nephew).  They are Otters and are much heavier than our Perceptions and not nearly as comfortable.  These are also quite stable and grandkids learned how to kayak using these.

Friends of ours who live on Siesta Key in FL, have kayaks and use them daily for going out into the intercoastal.  I tried that once, but am very hesitant to kayak where there are "fish" that are bigger than a kayak (think sharks ) or even in the inland lakes/ponds - alligators!!!  I'm sure that eventually we'll haul our kayaks down here to FL, but am perfectly content to walk the beaches instead.

I have a brother-in-law who builds wooden kayaks, canoes, paddles, etc. and talk about beautiful pieces of work!  His kayaks sell for up to $8,000 each and I would hate to even think of taking them out in the water and getting them scratched.  When we are out kayaking with my sister and BIL, we get stopped constantly by people wanting to talk to him about their kayaks.

I'm sure you will have a great time out on the water on your kayak!!!  Let us know how your first trip out goes.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 17, 2014)

We've got kayaks... a couple for normal floating and a couple for fishing. I'm glad you posted here because you've probably given me a spark to take them out tomorrow. 

If we visit timeshares or go on vacation, it's all about the outdoors for us. The kayaks have been one of the best investments we ever made. We also have a hitch on the back for our bikes and have had several memorable adventures. I prefer floating on rivers over lakes though - for the extra variety. We're also lucky to live within 5 minutes of a decent kayaking river and a small lake.

The kayak pictured below is one of our Dagger Axis kayaks, we've got two of those and two Ascend fishing kayaks (Bass Pro). The kayak racks are Thule J-racks - they've worked well for us. Good luck Sandy!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 17, 2014)

*Another Texas kayaker*

Hi Sandy! Happy Birthday!

Ian and I have the sit on type kayaks --- they are similar to the perception kayak that you have. We love to kayak. 

Transporting the kayaks has been our biggest problem. We used to have a Ford 350 van that we just pushed them into. We sold the van a few years ago and that has considerably cut down on the kayaking. 

I love Ace2000's picture because it shows a much easier way of transporting a kayak than what we have been doing - a small trailer that hitches on to the back of the car. The trailer is just a generic one.

It is always amazing to me how much cooler it is out on the water --- canoeing is lovely.

elaine


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 17, 2014)

Luckily I live about 10 houses from the lake, and we have a lake front park and boat ramp. 

I bought a 1 yr old Kayak in the exact model and size I wanted.  I managed to get them to throw in about $500 worth of extras: paddle (which is carbon and has offset capability), anchor and line, rudder (installed already), and a cart. So for slightly less than the price of a new kayak, I got the kayak and a bunch of extras that I would need anyway.   

This is the yak I got...
http://www.wildernesssystems.com/pr...kayaks/ride_angler_2012/ride_135_angler_2012/

With the cart I should be able to just wheel it down to the lake.  And I live on a 5000 acre lake, so no shortage of space.  

I am finally looking forward to some outside activities in TX.  Never thought that would happen.


----------



## RonB (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats - kayaking is a lot of fun. If you are interested in wildlife, it allows you to get much closer without spooking something.  I shoot wildlife from my 'yak with great success. Here is a video of my 'yak - I don't have a photo 'cause I'm normally in it.  This is what I do for fun, (shot from my yak):



IMG_2500 by surfnron, on Flickr

Ron

BTW, I am in no way connected to Hurricane.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 17, 2014)

RonB, very nice shot!!  What kind of camera?  

I'm trying to learn photography this year with my Rebel T3i.  Hoping to get shots just like that!


----------



## RonB (Apr 17, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> RonB, very nice shot!!  What kind of camera?
> 
> I'm trying to learn photography this year with my Rebel T3i.  Hoping to get shots just like that!



Here's a good place to go to learn. The people on the Nature and Wildlife forum are very friendly and helpful too ~ Ron

http://www.fredmiranda.com/


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 17, 2014)

RonB said:


> Here's a good place to go to learn. The people on the Nature and Wildlife forum are very friendly and helpful too ~ Ron
> 
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/



Thanks for the link!  I was kind of wondering how nice of a camera you're using.  Do you ever worry about losing it in the water or getting it wet?  

I'm trying to work that out myself.  I wouldn't worry about a lake, but a river would be a different question.


----------



## RonB (Apr 17, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Thanks for the link!  I was kind of wondering how nice of a camera you're using.  Do you ever worry about losing it in the water or getting it wet?
> 
> I'm trying to work that out myself.  I wouldn't worry about a lake, but a river would be a different question.



I am concerned, thus very careful.  I have a Pelican case for small stuff, and a dry bag for the camera and lens ~ Ron


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 19, 2014)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I love Ace2000's picture because it shows a much easier way of transporting a kayak than what we have been doing - a small trailer that hitches on to the back of the car. The trailer is just a generic one.



And I always thought a trailer would be easier!  Seriously, we almost bought a trailer, but decided against it because of lack of space in the garage.  Those J-racks are still a hassle to put on, we just didn't find anything better.   I'd guess it takes us about 10-15 minutes to load two on the roof.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Those J-racks are still a hassle to put on, we just didn't find anything better.   I'd guess it takes us about 10-15 minutes to load two on the roof.



How much havoc does having the kayaks (or bikes) on the roof to to your fuel mileage? I was thinking of 'toy racks' for the roof of my pickup for when the bed is otherwise busy. Not that it's a high mileage vehicle anyway. (read: gas hog)

Jim


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 19, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> How much havoc does having the kayaks (or bikes) on the roof to to your fuel mileage? I was thinking of 'toy racks' for the roof of my pickup for when the bed is otherwise busy. Not that it's a high mileage vehicle anyway. (read: gas hog)
> 
> Jim



Jim, it's a good question and it's one I haven't analyzed.  I have no doubt it hurts the MPG, but just not sure how much.  We live within a 5 minute drive from a decent kayaking river and a lake.  If we're going too far, we'll just rent the kayaks from a local outfitter - you can rent kayaks for about $30 or $40.  I'd say the farthest we've ever gone with them on top of the car would be about an hour and a half in distance.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2014)

I wondered. Our distances are greater than yours, and I do pull a 32' 5th wheel. So when all loaded up, we weigh almost 18,000 lb. I carry a pontoon boat for fishing, but have to disassemble it and put the pieces and deflated pontoons in a compartment for travel. As you can imagine, it takes the better part of an hour to put the whole mess together to go fishing. I wondered if having a kayak or 2 on the roof to just throw in the water and go might not be a better solution. 

We also have a Prius with the handy-dandy screen on the dash with all sorts of mileage tools- instant- average- over 1 minute, and 5 minute intervals. With it you can tell even if it's more economical to run air conditioning or have windows open. A roof rack or bike rack on the back would wreak havoc on mileage. Maybe too much information makes one a bit anal retentive.


----------



## lch (Apr 19, 2014)

RonB- very cool shot. Where was this taken?

Jim- I've actually just been researching this in deciding between a roof or hitch-mounted bike rack. We went with hitch-mounted for a variety of reasons, but I was surprised at the significant effect on gas mileage people have reported from loaded roof racks. This fairly recent frequently-cited consumer reports article tested highway mileage in a 2013 honda accord and got 42 mpg with no rack vs. 27 mpg with a rack and two bikes and deflector. Other articles I browsed also reported similar results.

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...ow-bike-racks-can-ruin-your-mileage/index.htm


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2014)

lch said:


> This fairly recent frequently-cited consumer reports article tested highway mileage in a 2013 honda accord and got 42 mpg with no rack vs. 27 mpg with a rack and two bikes and deflector.
> 
> http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...ow-bike-racks-can-ruin-your-mileage/index.htm



Yeah, That reduction of about 1/3 in fuel economy doesn't surprise me a bit. After all, wind resistance is the primary impediment to vehicle travel. Sure, there is some rolling resistance in the tires, and some mechanical drag, but airflow is the big culprit.

Jim


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 20, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Thanks for the link!  I was kind of wondering how nice of a camera you're using.  Do you ever worry about losing it in the water or getting it wet?
> 
> I'm trying to work that out myself.  I wouldn't worry about a lake, but a river would be a different question.



Got DH a GoPro for his birthday a while back, just for this reason. He's not been kayaking much in the past few years, mostly river rafting or using his little pontoon boat for fishing (and also has used it for river fishing).


----------



## LisaH (Apr 20, 2014)

muranojo said:


> Got DH a GoPro for his birthday a while back, just for this reason. He's not been kayaking much in the past few years, mostly river rafting or using his little pontoon boat for fishing (and also has used it for river fishing).



Got one for my DH as well as Christmas gift last year. He plans to wear it while snorkeling. We will see how it works in May.


----------



## RonB (Apr 20, 2014)

lch said:


> RonB- very cool shot. Where was this taken?
> 
> Thanx -this shot was taken on a local lake near Richmond, VA while kayaking. And I haul our kayaks in the back of my pickup which has a tonneau cover.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a gopro that I also use for scuba diving.  I will have to figure out some way to rig up something on my kayak.  It is a power hog with the wifi broadcasting to use the remote control, but it does take awesome pictures. 

I should post some video of my recent whaleshark encounter in the Maldives.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 1, 2014)

Just purchased two 14 Pelican Chase 140X from Costco today.  They will mostly be used at the family cabin but I plan on a car rack of some sort to bring into the city and have fun on the rivers around here.  

For those in Canada looking for a kayak, the price on the Costco.ca was $1149 and the in-store price was $899.  Quite  a price difference if you can pick it up, but get the carrier first!!!

I had no idea how long a 14 foot kayak was until I tried putting it in my 8 foot utility trailer!!!


----------



## easyrider (Jun 1, 2014)

If I were to start kayaking over again I would definitely take some lessons before playing in anything other than flatwater. Watching someone showing you how to flip your kayak over and how to get back in may look easy but is way easier if you have had a lesson instead of just winging it after you get in trouble. 

I have a self bailing sit on top because I use mine for fishing. These are easy enough to flip over by yourself. I like rivers without big whitewater. It is fun. 

Bill


----------



## Rascalsmom (Jun 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday Sandy!  Enjoy your new "toy"!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 1, 2014)

I was out kayaking today as a matter of fact.  I have been away for a month since I bought it, but I have finally been out 3 times since I got back.  I went out today and probably did 2 to 3 miles.  I need to measure it on a map, as I am not exactly sure how far it is.  It was choppy and 15 knot winds, with an occasional white cap.  It was a workout, I headed up wind, and boy was that hard.  Coming back was a breeze.


----------



## RonB (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey Sandy - we always head against the wind or current first.  It's not much fun when you have gone too far "down", and then have to paddle farther than you'd like to get back...  ~ Ron


----------

